# Confused about timing belt change



## Jopastem (Feb 1, 2009)

I reached the stage where yiou align the crank and cams. The problem is that when I lined up the crank , the cams are far from where they should be.




























The car runs great, but I don't know what to do about this situation.
Any ideas?

Actually, the cam ends are about the same angle, even though the right one looks way different than the left one in the photo. When I turn the crank so the cams will line up right, The crank is way off.


----------



## crazyquik22023 (Jun 17, 2013)

Are you sure the crank pulley is marked correctly? Or someone didn't somehow put it on wrong? Turn the engine so the cams line up then see if piston 1 is at TDC.


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*sheared keyway on the crank pulley sprocket?*

but in general... eww.


----------

